# Hi From Southwest Virginia



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi All - Just discovered this forum about 3 weeks ago looking for some information on how to lube the bearings in my 28BHS (by the way the info was great and we got the job done). I appreciate this forum and the great information I have gleaned over the past several weeks. We have been an Outback owner now for 3 1/2 years. We upgraded from a older used Shasta trailer that we bought for $1000. We loved the camping experience so much that we decided to look for a new one. Found the Outback at a local dealer during the winter RV show. Have not regretted it since. We moved from north central Illinois two years ago to Southwest Virginia (Go VT Hokies). If your from this area let me know. We would appreciate any suggestions on campsistes in the area.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## dthorfnp (Dec 15, 2004)

jidunl said:


> Hi All - Just discovered this forum about 3 weeks ago looking for some information on how to lube the bearings in my 28BHS (by the way the info was great and we got the job done). I appreciate this forum and the great information I have gleaned over the past several weeks. We have been an Outback owner now for 3 1/2 years. We upgraded from a older used Shasta trailer that we bought for $1000. We loved the camping experience so much that we decided to look for a new one. Found the Outback at a local dealer during the winter RV show. Have not regretted it since. We moved from north central Illinois two years ago to Southwest Virginia (Go VT Hokies). If your from this area let me know. We would appreciate any suggestions on campsistes in the area.


Welcome to Outbackers, this is a great place with lots of information. I tend to lurk more than post but just wanted to say hi and find out where in N. Central Illinois you were from? We are about 45 miles north of Blomington/Normal, straight up 55. Was just in Virginia the end of July, what a beautiful state. Wasn't camping, just a girls vacation with my daughter. 
Welcome again and enjoy








Dawn


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Jim & Cindy + Kids,

I've found this site helpful as well.
Best thing is that we have made lots of new friends and love the rallies.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I believe that there is at least a couple of threads on the jacking of the TT, packing of bearings etc. I had mine done so I can't offer any personal experience. BUT I do know there is plenty of other members that have tackled the bearing job with relative ease. Glad you logged on! See you out there!!

Eric


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the family. I am an east coast Virginian. Hope to meet you at a rally real soon. We have one planned in Otter Lake Pa in Oct and Ocean City MD in Nov. Look us up and come along.

Darlene


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

jidunl said:


> Hi All - Just discovered this forum about 3 weeks ago looking for some information on how to lube the bearings in my 28BHS (by the way the info was great and we got the job done). I appreciate this forum and the great information I have gleaned over the past several weeks. We have been an Outback owner now for 3 1/2 years. We upgraded from a older used Shasta trailer that we bought for $1000. We loved the camping experience so much that we decided to look for a new one. Found the Outback at a local dealer during the winter RV show. Have not regretted it since. We moved from north central Illinois two years ago to Southwest Virginia (Go VT Hokies). If your from this area let me know. We would appreciate any suggestions on campsistes in the area.


Hello....
My wife and I are from Aurora, IL and moved out to Richmond, VA back in 96. WE have been camping at the Smith Mountian Lake State Park for 10 years now. We just got back from there tonight in fact. The park gets better every time we go (normally twice a year). If you haven't gone, I'd really suggest it.

James.


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the family!

Fritz


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome! We are from Roanoke, Virginia and also have a 28BHS. We have three children, ages 14, 13, 13. What abour yours? Believe me we have taken many a road trip to search for local campgrounds. I can pretty much tell you about any campground from Luray to Abingdon. We have toured the Jellystone at Luray, but haven't given it a shot. Also, there is a really nice KOA in Verona. Never camped but been through there. It is high on our list but you have to make reservations so far in advance and with our children that is hard to do. We have looked at the State Park at SML. Haven't camped there either. My children like to be close to things where they can ride their bikes etc and the lake doesn't really afford them that opportunity. We really love Claytor Lake State Park and we frequent LakeRidge Resort (formally RJ's) most frequently because there is so much for the children to do. We have looked at others in SW Va but have not been that impressed, but may try some more State Parks.

We haven't been to a rally yet but since joining this site, I am really getting pumped about going. I do not know any of these people on this site personally, however, I feel as if they are all my friends. I get up every morning bright and early just to see what is going on all over the country.

Happy Camping!
Roanoke Campers

PS. Where do you have your Outback serviced or do you do most of it yourself?

Go Wahoos!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Wow! Experienced Outbackers. Hmmm, you've had the Outback for three years - I guess you can't be Newbies then.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We moved from north central Illinois two years ago





> We are about 45 miles north of Blomington/Normal





> My wife and I are from Aurora, IL and moved out


jidunl,

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us. I'm sure you'll find your fellow Outbackers giving you tons of good avice.

Seems like you took the best advice already....and moved out of Illinois!









Winter,









Seriously, I moved from Forsyth (the Decatur area) in 1983 and haven't regretted it once.

Enjoy the forum.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome,

You should shot over to Elkins and Rallied with us!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey everyone - Thanks for the hearty welcome. We originally are from Rockford, Il - Straight up Interstate 39 about 2 hours from Bloomington Normal.

RoanokeCamper - We have 7 kids at home. Two are at Virginia Tech and one is a senior in HS. They have other things going on so we don't see them camping with us often. The other 4 are 15, 14, 13, and 11 - Two boys and two girls. We really have not had a chance to get back into camping since our move. Back in Illinose we had our favorite spots and knew were to go. Just haven't explored enough. We have been to Wytheville KOA for a weekend. Nice KOA with things to do. We have also checked out Claytor Lake, but have not stayed there yet. We have also looked into several campsites south of us run by the Army Corp of Engineers. We have been to several campsites in the Midwest run by the Corp of Engineers and they have always been great spots. We love fall camping, so we do plan to get out several times before the end of the year. Thanks for your suggestions.

Jim


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Jidunl, Welcome on two parts. one to Outbackers and two to Va. We live in Roanoke and have had our Outback for a year and a half. We hae been to 6 of the rallies and got to meet a lot of these people, we can now call them friends. It sounds like we need to get together the ones from SW Va. Look us up we are always ready to camp.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, jidunl!*








Glad to have you aboard!









Boy, an Outback owner for 3-1/2 years! There are not many around here with that kind of experience! I hope we hear much more from you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jidunl









Welcome to Outbackers, glad you finally joined us!
Take care and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------

